# Can Nubians Breed Year Round?



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a Nubian goat. She is almost a year old, but I have been thinking about breeding her. That was what we had planned on doing, but I thought we had to wait till Fall. She will be bred to a ND, so they will be small babies. Can La Manchas breed year round either?


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

LaManchas are seasonal breeders.  I believe Nubians are too, but some individuals can breed year round. It's not very common though.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, gosh. I was hoping they weren't! lol


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I have 3 Nubian does and all of them cycle every "month". They are from the same lines though so I don't know if its a line thing. My buck however I am not sure about. I don't know if he would breed year round, he obviously goes into a seasonal rut and I have not tried it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

some nubians have been known to be year round breeders - but like Devin said not all bucks will be interested in breeding when out of rutt (others dont care and will). 

If you want to breed to a ND you are more likely to get her bred. Its worth a try if you want to breed her this spring but dont count on her cycling till more like August


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Most Nubian are seasonal breeder...but have the longest season of the dairy breeds..(other than ND) Usually late spring to early Summer through January...some Nubian do breed year round...


----------

